# Bare Knuckle Russian Pugilism!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is a couple of clips of some Bare Knuckle Russian Boxing.





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jAqd6YeC10&mode=related&search=

Here is there website:
http://rusbm.ru/eng/


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 19, 2007)

That was pretty interesting.  The guys all looked like they were having a good time.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 22, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is a couple of clips of some Bare Knuckle Russian Boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

great find!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I do not know if I would be doing it in the snow but each there own.


----------



## brokenbonz (Feb 7, 2007)

wowa very very interesting I heard alot about it but never actully had a chance of seen it in action.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 7, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, this is called Storm Fighting, a modern spin-off of _Slavyano-Goretskaya Bor'ba_, "Slavic Mountain Fighting".


----------



## brokenbonz (Feb 12, 2007)

hmm I wonder if they teach it as a style on his own or blended into systema


----------



## Odin (Feb 12, 2007)

well that was very ermmmm....technical.


----------



## zDom (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmm looks just like the rednecks in Missouri backyards except they wear ballcaps and T-shirts instead of Russian smocks.

I reckon they have roughly the same mentality, as well. 

Maybe I should film it and market it as an "Ancient Redneckian Fighting Art."


----------



## rutherford (Feb 13, 2007)

brokenbonz said:


> hmm I wonder if they teach it as a style on his own or blended into systema



Completely on its own.  There is another video clip on the internet of a Storm Fighter challenging a Systema player.  Neither seemed very skilled in the video clip.



zDom said:


> Hmmm looks just like the rednecks in Missouri backyards except they wear ballcaps and T-shirts instead of Russian smocks.
> 
> I reckon they have roughly the same mentality, as well.
> 
> Maybe I should film it and market it as an "Ancient Redneckian Fighting Art."



Storm Fighting focuses heavily on offense.  They go at it full bore with the idea that if you overwhelm your opponent you don't need to worry about defense.

A case for a similar mentality could probably be made.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2007)

This is sort of related to this topic. We get the word rascal from the Russian Raskolniks. They were a religious order that trained to fight and withstand incredible pain. I understand Peter the Great killed 'em off though.
Sean


----------



## milosmalic (Feb 14, 2007)

rutherford said:


> There is another video clip on the internet of a Storm Fighter challenging a Systema player.  Neither seemed very skilled in the video clip.



Just a little correction, that "another clip" is actually Storm Fighter challenging Kadochnikov style guy.


Inside RMA context, word Systema is often related to Mikhail, Vlad and that line...


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, that's a pretty cool find.  Thanks for posting.

David


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

Reminds me of Wing Chun




Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is a couple of clips of some Bare Knuckle Russian Boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

